
Metric vs. Imperial Units: The Greatest One-Sided Debate of All Time - fictivmade
http://www.blog.fictiv.com/posts/metric-vs-imperial-units-the-greatest-one-sided-debate-of-all-time
======
ldjb
Here in the UK, we use a mixture of metric and imperial. Speed limits are
given in miles per hour. When you go to the pub, you ask for a pint of beer.
And I believe imperial units are still being taught in schools.

So I don't think that map is entirely accurate. There are sure to be more
countries that use imperial units to some degree, if not exclusively.

------
Someone
_" Metric Centimeters to meters: 1000"_

That, I think, is irony.

~~~
dozzie
It's still better than using centiinches per millihours.

